# Jerky Baby!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Brian aka "Mr Maduro" decided to take me out with 5
outstanding smokes and bag full of Deer Jerky!! I love jerky! Brian's 
son killed the deer and Brian processed the meat and made the jerky! I've already had two pieces and have to say it is delicious:dribble:You may have to send me some more of this. This bag won't last me through the day!:lol: 
I really appreciate the smokes and the jerky!! Very cool:biggrin:*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

YUMMY,both the smokes and the smoked!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow - very nice! Deer jerky is the best! It doesn't get any fresher or tastier!

Have one of those class A sticks after you finish the bag.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Deer jerky is the Bomb! Excuse the bad pun!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, very nice smokes. I have never tried jerky of any kind (dont think they do it in the UK) so cant comment on that :lol:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Instant Sunday, just add beer!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

we just took my son strawberry picking and they had a smokehouse at the farm and we got some jalepeno cheddar venison sausage, it was awesome!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

you lucky son of a gun!! deer jerky is by far my most favorite thing (right under cigars of course)!! If anyone ever has any to sell PLEASE let me know!! congrats dude!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:huh: I go for the cigars!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

oh yea, the smokes look pretty good, but i have to admit, that jerky looks GOOD AS HELL!!!

am i just hungry?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Before reading the caption, the small picture on the main page made me think that you were the recipient of a bad joke...that you received literal dog rockets (that's what it looks like at first glance anyway!).

Gotta love that jerky thought...Glad it ain't dog poop!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very original bombing
:lol:
that looks like all great stuff!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

mmmmmm jerky!

nice selection of stick there also


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW, what a brilliant idea for a hit! LOVE the jerky! The smokes aren't bad either, ha! 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic hit


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am a HUGE fan of deer jerky. There is a place I go on my way up north that has awesome jerky.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah guys all this talking of jerky isnt helping very much with my lack of jerky


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

OMFG Brian if u ever feel like sending just a jerky bomb, I will sacrifice my mail box!!!!!!!! God beef jerky sounds good!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Don't get me wrong the smokes look great but that jerk is tasty looking for real---man I'm freakin hungry!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Venison jerky is the freakin' best...what a great hit!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Very awesome and unique hit!! Dammit!! Now I hafta wipe all the drool of of my keyboard! LOL!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Hit!!!...in the words of Goldmember "Jerky and a schmoke"


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, that was a great hit!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

MMMM Jerky! My father-in-law is a huge deer hunter so im lucky enough to get some sausage every year, but not so much on the jerky. Looks good, im gonna have to bring it up to him for next year!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smokes and jerky very nice:dribble:


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow I didn't know we had so many jerky lovers here on CL. I'll see how much deer meat I have left. I'm going to the F-100 show at Pidgeon Fordge this weekend when I get back I'll see how much jerky I can make. Maybe we can work out a few trades?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

MrMaduro said:


> Wow I didn't know we had so many jerky lovers here on CL. I'll see how much deer meat I have left. I'm going to the F-100 show at Pidgeon Fordge this weekend when I get back I'll see how much jerky I can make. Maybe we can work out a few trades?


Hell yeah Brian. Put me down. This is the best Jerky I have ever had, and that is ALOT of different jerky's!:biggrin:


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Looks good, but with the way grocery prices are going, you better make that jerky last. It might be the last meat you see for a while! 

Michael


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

got to love a bomb made of meat and tobacco


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow--

Brian wasn't jerkin you around with that hit (couldn't resist)


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Hit!!! I make my own whenever my friend brings me meat. I gave up hunting years ago but still get meat and make jerky. Love it!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Hell yeah Brian. Put me down. This is the best Jerky I have ever had, and that is ALOT of different jerky's!:biggrin:


Put me on the list please.Haven't had any Deer Jerky since I left WVa.Haven't hunted since then either.Hard to find a place to hunt around here.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Wow, very nice smokes. I have never tried jerky of any kind (dont think they do it in the UK) so cant comment on that :lol:


As someone who is about to move to the UK, this information is devastating. Nice hit by the way, and congratulations on the buck!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

And I thought we were ambitious making our own sausage with the venison we get from my uncle and cousins each season. Don't have the patience I suppose. We did build our own smoker closet. Such tight quarters make for short time smoking. We can smoke 100 pounds in 6 hours.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah deer jerky is the best kind, nice hit!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Know what you mean about the jerkey. i make it too, but ive only made beef. i caneat it for days...and usually do, but cant be anywhere near my wife...lol...jk.

Nice work


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn Dave, you're getting hit left and right!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good hit! It reminded me of something that happened to me in Louisiana........

I posted it in the comedy section...


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I raided the freezer I had two big deer roasts left. After all was said and done I was able to make 8 bags with 10-12 nice size pieces in each bag. If any would like to make a little trade go to the trade board.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Jerky...why didn't I think of that?


----------

